# What finish gunsmithing bench



## gavmilwil (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello everyone and thankyou for reading my post. I have just built a gunsmithing bench using sanded finish plywood (not sure exactly what species) for the top with pine banding around top. Also used regular pine 2x4s for the structure. My question is what kind of finish should i use? Ive read already that most people recommend and use a simple BLO finish with a wax top coat. This sounds good to me since it will be easy to repair. But my worry is that the cleaning solvents (Hopps #9, Gunscrubber) and gun oils and the like will still stain the wood even with the BLO then wax finish? What do you recommend? I have used the two part epoxy bar top finish that HomeDepot sells, which came out real nice on a bar I made although it is a real pain to apply over a large area smoothly. And its kinda pricey. 
Also, Has anybody used the minwax "wood hardener" then a wax finish on top of that? Will that make good wood harder?
thanks again for helping a newbie.


----------



## gavmilwil (Mar 13, 2011)

One more thing........ What is the hardest most indistructable and chemicle resistant finish I could use?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

If it was me and I will eventually build a table for cleaning my weapons. I would Laminate the top with Formica or other plastic laminate. A solid color would be best to locate any parts laying on the table. Just my .02


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> If it was me and I will eventually build a table for cleaning my weapons. I would Laminate the top with Formica or other plastic laminate. A solid color would be best to locate any parts laying on the table. Just my .02


+1 on that. maybe a sheet metal top.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree on the Formica top. A masonite top would also be good, but would not look as nice.

I would not use sheet metal for a gun workbench. I do not want my guns having to compete with metal.

George


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Finish not an issue for me, I use a tight knit thin carpet for a work surface. Parts don't roll or bounce off. When it gets too soaked with oil, etc., put on a new piece.


----------



## gavmilwil (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree with everyone of you. I didnt go with laminate or formica because i liked the look of the wood bench since it is in one of the extra bedrooms. Kinda prefered the classic wood bench look. I will be using a gun mat under the imediate area of cleaning.(it is about the length of a rifle and about 12"+ wide) I know its inevitable that there will be some errant bottle of Hoppes gets spilled on the bench, which im fine with. What finish would u use on a 'wood' workbench that will be used for gunsmithing? Thanks again for everyones input.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Oil based poly. :smile:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Good luck with your bench,sounds like fun.

Generally we have three distinct areas ...well four if you consider a part fixtured in a machine.

>General disassembly,sights and minor fiddle'ing/tuning gets done on an old guvment desk with indoor/outdoor carpet and or a cpl of those store style matts.Lots of clear fishing lure bxs filled with spares....majic marker'd on ends as to contents.Very fast finding parts that way.

>Stockwork goes almost always in cabmet shop.....lighting being paramount.Got a huge observation light out of a doctors office rehab years ago.....swings over some different vises.Wood,synthetics dust get whisped away by DC system.Mainly checkering and inlet/bedding.Finishing gets a trip to spray booth.

>Cleaning,specifically brrl cleaning has evolved over the years.Had a nice steel tripod,adj everything....with a 3x12x32 slab of Mohagony on top.No finish and just let it soak up whatever.Theres still a spot on a wall where cleaning rods would exit and spurt cleanin fluid,haha.It was a nice arrangement and honestly,the "leakage" issue wasn't that big of deal.Cleaned thousands of guns on it over a 15 year period.Nowadays I hand hold rifles over a plastic waste can...using proper chamber guides,really run alot of fluid and brush passes through.Then stand rifle up,muzzle down over a baking pan liberated from kitchen.Then patch out the following day.


If I was designing a commercial cleaning station,I'd probably go with stainless.And have the sides up high enough with an exhaust hood of sorts over;pulling up.And putting alot of attention on where the cleaning rods would be staged,cause there would be at least 1/2 dz.This would be part of a larger bench connected to a nice shop built SS parts cleaner...maybe 40 G or so.Again,good luck with your project!BW


----------

